
Oops, I think I scanned a malware - yesbabyyes
https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.07751
======
yesbabyyes
TLDR: [https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/watch-hackers-
use...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/watch-hackers-use-a-drone-
mounted-laser-to-control-malware-through-a-scanner)

RTLDR: Security researchers send instructions to air-gapped system by shining
light on a scanner from laser from 900 meters, from drone mounted laser and
from smart light-bulb.

